# Carb Counting



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok, so obviously i started watching what i have been eating (when im on track), portion sizes etc. 

But here's the thing, carb counting. How many carbs per meal etc?


----------



## Medusa (Jan 4, 2015)

Can't answer that myself as I'm type one and vary my insulin to accommodate my carbs. The brain does need around 150g carbs a day to function though so not less than that in total I would imagine? I'm sure someone will be along with more useful info soon.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2015)

No Medusa - the brain doesn't need ANY carbs at all.  What the brain (and the rest of anyone's body) actually works on - is GLUCOSE.

Now - the body can manufacture glucose from all three major food groups - ie Carbohydarate, protein and fat - but it finds it exceptionally easy to make it from Carbs and not so easy from protein or fat.

Now - if it takes 100% insulin to convert the carbs to glucose, it will only take approx. 50% of that amount to convert protein to glucose, and only approx. 15% insulin to convert fat to glucose.

It therefore makes no sense whatsoever for a person with an insulin problem (a deficiency in the case of T1, and insulin resistance despite usually plenty of it being produced) for a T2.

And the answer to the OP question is - please yourself!  Test, review and adjust until you find what suits YOU.

Message ends LOL


----------



## banjo (Jan 5, 2015)

If its any help - 1 gram of carbohydrates is 4 calories and a portion is 15 grams - i think - please put me right if this is not correct lol


----------



## megga (Jan 9, 2015)

trophywench said:


> No Medusa - the brain doesn't need ANY carbs at all.  What the brain (and the rest of anyone's body) actually works on - is GLUCOSE.
> 
> Now - the body can manufacture glucose from all three major food groups - ie Carbohydarate, protein and fat - but it finds it exceptionally easy to make it from Carbs and not so easy from protein or fat.
> 
> ...



Now I never knew any of that.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2015)

LOL - how about 

Insulin is the key, which opens the (body) cell door, to let the glucose (floating past in the bloodstream) in.


Simple sentence - no mention of where it gets the glucose from, is there?  And it means every cell in every mammal's body whether it's in the brain, the bowels or the big toe.

Dogs generally don't eat much in the way of carbs do they? - but can be diabetic, in fact a chap at work's dog was on the same insulin as me years ago!  She was a bitch, so Charlie used to have to chase her round the lawn every morning with a saucer kept exclusively for that purpose to catch some of her urine, to dip to test her glucose level, before catching her and giving her her daily jab!  Mixed insulin, so she had to be fed at the same times and the same amounts, every single day.

The source of great amusement between the two of us, I can tell you!


----------



## lissboy63 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi. I've had a similar issue with counting carbs.

Recently I was discussing this with a fellow type 2 who showed me a book called Carbs & Cals (it's on the Diabetes UK website).

This book has thousands of everyday food items with their carb, calories, fat, protein & fibre content.

There is also an app for your mobile which I've downloaded. You can enter your personal details e.g. height, weight etc and whether you want to lose, gain or maintain your weight. It then calculates the carbs, calories etc you can have to attain your target.

The food database makes counting carbs etc easy as it runs a daily total showing what you've consumed and what you have left.

It's helped me lose about 10lbs in 2 months (including Christmas).

Hope this helps.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2015)

Well - does Mrs Mad need to lose weight?

Carbs and cals is OK, I had a free copy ages ago - but not if you ever make anything from scratch - what's 6oz of sultanas or half a lb of ground almonds in CHO or cals or fibre or protein or whatever?  (if you are younger than me, substitute grs for ozs LOL)  For the latter, you need a Collins Gem CALORIE counter which tells you all that stuff per 100g or 100ml.

But how much of what at which time of day is OK for your BG - only your meter can tell you, Mrs Mad !


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 4, 2015)

Quick response as heading to bed shortly, still in the moving process. 

Yes I could and should lose alot of weight. I will not lie i am very overweight


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope your moving process has involved lots of physical work shifting boxes & furniture and not too many takeaways while no access to working kitchen, Mrs Mad Ronin  Could be postive in weight loss strategy!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 5, 2015)

No takeaways, i have been very good indeed  Not too much lifting on my part, due to my disability but i have been packing and unpacking boxes as well as doing painting last week 

Should be in the new flat by Sunday


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2015)

All sounds very positive, Mrs Mad Ronin


----------



## missymoojosi (Feb 9, 2015)

lissboy63 said:


> Hi. I've had a similar issue with counting carbs.
> 
> Recently I was discussing this with a fellow type 2 who showed me a book called Carbs & Cals (it's on the Diabetes UK website).
> 
> ...


Can you tell me the name of the app please, I am a new Type 2.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2015)

missymoojosi said:


> Can you tell me the name of the app please, I am a new Type 2.



Carbs & Cals 

http://www.carbsandcals.com/products/carb-and-calorie-counter-app/


----------



## missymoojosi (Feb 9, 2015)

*app*

does anybody know the name of the app that is mentioned above? by Lissboy63


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2015)

missymoojosi said:


> does anybody know the name of the app that is mentioned above? by Lissboy63



See my post above


----------



## banjo (Feb 10, 2015)

myfitnesspal does as above - but - u have to be careful because some foods are user entered and are no always acurate.
the barcode reader and the shop items - ie if u search for specific brands seems to be acurate.
ive used it for 3 months and i am ahppy with it on the whole - u can usually spot the anomolies.
its quick and easy to use you can save meals and enter data for specific home made recipes.
and it - depending on the phone i suspect will sync to count steps taken or with propriety activity wristbands.
hope thats helpful


----------



## Juliet40 (Mar 12, 2015)

Medusa said:


> Can't answer that myself as I'm type one and vary my insulin to accommodate my carbs. The brain does need around 150g carbs a day to function though so not less than that in total I would imagine? I'm sure someone will be along with more useful info soon.


I did the DAFNE course last year and found it really helpful. By the way eating less than 130g carbohydrate a day is not recommended.


----------



## Annette (Mar 12, 2015)

Not recommended by whom? I eat on average 120g per day. My DSN is quite happy with me doing that, as is my consultant.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2015)

Well I have always eaten around 100g - sometimes less, sometimes more.  So far though I've only been diabetic for 43 years and no complications yet - so maybe I'm doing it all wrong?

I just continued to eat exactly what I ate before I was diabetic basically - if I ate more carbs then - I put weight on and if I eat more carbs now - I still put weight on.

In point of fact - if you eat NO carbs (hard to do really cos even lettuce contains carb!!  LOL) then your body will just get its glucose from the protein and fat you eat instead.  Be very expensive though I should think.  If Desperate Dan was diabetic - he could still eat the cow OK but would probably need to limit the mattresses ......


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2015)

Some people manage perfectly fine on considerably less than 130g, we have a few members who successfully manage their blood sugars on less than 50g a day (I would really struggle!). Personally, I eat about 100-140g a day, although I rarely keep track these days as I tend to be quite boring and consistent with my meal choices  I don't really eat much different from before diagnosis, except that I have virtually cut out the snacking and grazing as I can't be bothered to 'bolus for a biscuit'!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 13, 2015)

I really need to find other ways to eat carbs, the healthy but filling way. I think i need to open my cupboards to foods i wouldn't normally eat in order to get everything under control


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't agree with everything Dr Bernstein does but the idea that less than 130g of carbs a day is not good for you is utter nonsense. The Berstein plan recommends no more than 24g of carbs a day and he's had T1 for something like 70 years.

As Trophywench points out, there is no metabolic or medical reason why you need to eat carbs - it's just a case of personal preference.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 14, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> As Trophywench points out, there is no metabolic or medical reason why you need to eat carbs - it's just a case of personal preference.



.... and convenience Deus !  (Not to mention marketing ......... )


----------

